# Wife's new car



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys bought my wife a new car this weekend as a surprise to cheer her up after a bad and upsetting couple of months for her.. Anyway enough about that. Here's a couple of pics for you to see and comment on... not had chance to give it a clean as it been P****ing down all day


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Little bit of beading on there so that's good. 

The Cooper alloys would set it off nicely.


----------



## LMX (Sep 27, 2010)

AWwwwwww....How sweet of you

She is one lucky lady!

Beautiful looking car. :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Little bit of beading on there so that's good.
> 
> The Cooper alloys would set it off nicely.


Too right the cooper alloys would look well cool.. Never noticed the beading when i took the pics so I'm well impressed


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

White S spokes would look better but hard work keeping clean.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice  wish a man would buy me a car heehee...

I think it looks nice the way it is, but if you going to colour code it and get a set of black alloys,


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I owed her she bought my BMW for my last birthday


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

littlejack said:


> I owed her she bought my BMW for my last birthday


Well keep that quiet my other half is on here he might get ideas... :lol:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> Well keep that quiet my other half is on here he might get ideas... :lol:


No way you have too tell me who he is so i can give him the heads up LOL:wave::wave:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

hahaha no chance...


----------

